# Pink dress shirts



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I know they are a trad staple. I have never worn them, because I always think of pink as a girl color. Am I wrong?


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> I have never worn them, because I always think of pink as a girl color. Am I wrong?


Yes, but I can see how you could make that mistake. The BB pink oxford is iconic, a trad staple equal to repp ties and penny loafers. It breaks the sea of white and blue dress shirts with a splash of color.

And besides, it is conclusive evidence of how secure you are in your masculinity.

But this remains just one guy's opinion.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wear pink a lot. Maybe too much. I likely wear it more than than the gf


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If it's an OCBD, sure; I love them. I even have a pink polo or two. I really have more issues with mauve or purple (I find it harder to pair those with pants).


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

No, you are not wrong, pink is a girl color, but not exclusively. Men can wear pink shirts to advantage if it is a color that complements their complexion. For example, a pink shirt with a grey suit and red tie is a good combination.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

They're fine. Try something like a navy/sky/pink tattersall or small pink check if you don't want to commit to a solid.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

I like pink shirts a lot. Pink any thing else - not so much. I agree with poster above that pink can work well with particular complexions. I'd find not having pink limits the potential for color matching too. Goes great with grey and navy suits, adding a touch of warmth and flair. If you have a look at the online offerings of reputable shirt makers like Harvie and Hudson or Turnbull and Asser or H & K you'll see plenty of it.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Remember that classic Simpsons where Homer gets shipped to the mental institution (and meets 'Michael Jackson') because someone threw something red in with his white shirts and turned them pink? Not actually true in the real world, pink shirts are classic staples that look pretty great on just about everyone.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I get more compliments from women on pink OCBDs than any other piece of clothing I own. A few have even mentioned *Valkyrie*'s point that it shows a man who is secure in his masculinity. So, yes, I would say you are wrong.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

A pink OCBD or button-down pinpoint is fine, so long as it goes with your complexion. For instance, I have a rather olivey, Mediterranean skin tone: yellow makes me look ill, but pink goes nicely. I don't know how it would work if I had a ruddy complexion.

That said, don't overdo it. A shirt in the proper shade, or a tie, or a pocket square. Nothing in bubblegum or fuchsia.

And on this point about being secure in masculinity: this sometimes gets said as if it were a sign of great virility to do feminine things. In that world, wearing rouge and a pencil skirt would be an even greater sign of secure masculinity. This seems wrong, and probably not what most people mean. Rather, pink shirts are seen by many as risky, an "I-couldn't-pull-that-off" kind of thing; also, they're a tad flashy and colorful, which makes them stand out more. So the virility in wearing a pink shirt comes not from the implicit statement "I'm so manly because I wear women's clothing," but from the implicit statement "I'm confident and put together enough to do this thing in the face of which others are timid, which is a masculine thing to do."



akirshner said:


> For example, a pink shirt with a grey suit and red tie is a good combination.


Last thing: aren't pink and red the definition of "clashing colors." This isn't my strong point, so someone help me out.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

From the blog "Easy and Elegant Life": "I told him that women were once forbidden to wear pink as it is a derivative of red that is the red of Mars, the God of War, and was thought to be too strong a colour statement for the fairer sex."

https://easyandelegantlife.com/2010/04/26/your-signature-flourish/Rubbish on connotations of "girly"; ignore the blockhead that says so. I say that men should take this colour back! Wear it, sir.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

If it spells "pink" on one's junk, then it is not masculine nor trad. Same goes to super slim fit shirt of any collar.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Titus_A said:


> Last thing: aren't pink and red the definition of "clashing colors." This isn't my strong point, so someone help me out.


They are not clashing colors , they are the same color, pink being a tint of red. Same principle as light blue shirt, darker blue tie.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I like pink oxford cloth far better than pinpoint. The white bits in the cross weave on the oxford seem to add a little something extra.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> From the blog "Easy and Elegant Life": "I told him that women were once forbidden to wear pink as it is a derivative of red that is the red of Mars, the God of War, and was thought to be too strong a colour statement for the fairer sex."


If Imy memory serves me right, the tradition of the 'baby girl' color being pink and the 'baby boy' color being blue is a relatively recent reversal. Once upon a time, red was considered the strongest, most powerful color, and was therefore a manly color. Pink, being a tint of red, was a color associated with boys. Blue, on the other hand, was perceived as being a weak color, and was therefore relegated to women. Girls, being the diminutive form of women, got the color light blue.

So basically what I'm saying is that every time you wear a light blue OCBD, youre cross dressing as a 19th century girl. What is wrong with all you people? Have you no concept of your own masculinity?! :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, pink shirts are great. They are a work-appropriate alternative to white and light blue, as well as showing a bit of flair. Since you will never own any other clothes near that color (except Nantucket Reds), the pink shirt hardly ever clashes with other items; it goes great with navy, grey, khaki, brown - the staples of a trad closet.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Having always shunned pink, I decided to try a coral-pink broadcloth on sale from Thomas Pink (back in the time when they were very good). By the end of the day, almost every single woman in my predominantly female department had complimented me on it. I've been happy wearing pink shirts ever since. And IMO they're very easy to match.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Nico01 said:


> If Imy memory serves me right, the tradition of the 'baby girl' color being pink and the 'baby boy' color being blue is a relatively recent reversal. Once upon a time, red was considered the strongest, most powerful color, and was therefore a manly color. Pink, being a tint of red, was a color associated with boys. Blue, on the other hand, was perceived as being a weak color, and was therefore relegated to women. Girls, being the diminutive form of women, got the color light blue.
> 
> So basically what I'm saying is that every time you wear a light blue OCBD, youre cross dressing as a 19th century girl. What is wrong with all you people? Have you no concept of your own masculinity?! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Seriously though, pink shirts are great. They are a work-appropriate alternative to white and light blue, as well as showing a bit of flair. Since you will never own any other clothes near that color (except Nantucket Reds), the pink shirt hardly ever clashes with other items; it goes great with navy, grey, khaki, brown - the staples of a trad closet.


Sir, who are you to tell me that I may not own any other clothes near that color? :icon_smile_big: In addition to Nantucket Reds, I happened to own several pair of shorts and trousers in the offensive colour.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

One additional thought (since I've already been beaten to the oddball historical reversal):

Pink isn't really a female color, so much as its a young girl color. Adult women, with a few fairly obvious exceptions, generally don't wear pink very much at all. Among adults, it's actually probably more masculine than feminine.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

And a few more, related to other "Pink" associations:

"Thomas Pink" branded items: certainly no problem.

"Pink" branded items: a bad idea, as this goes beyond simply demonstrating security in your masculinity and enters some whole other territory:
https://www.victoriassecret.com/pink


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't wear it either. It would probably look just passable with my complexion, whereas it suits lots of paler folks. I'll stick to my ecrus and blues. My main problem with pink isn't that it seems girly, but that a good segment of the people in my life would view it as 'douchey.' Now I'm not saying I agree, or that I only dress according to what others think, but like madras shorts or a seersucker suit, it takes a certain panache to wear a pink shirt and not seem like a stereotype. Like many other elements that straddle the trad/prep faultline, this may also break down on regional grounds.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

frosejr said:


> Am I wrong?


Why, yes! Yes, you are.

(Besides, if you wear a 52XL, who is going to tell you that you look like a girl?)


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Starch said:


> And a few more, related to other "Pink" associations:
> 
> "Thomas Pink" branded items: certainly no problem.
> 
> ...


Uh-huh. Note that in the Vickie's add the models look to be in the 12-14 age group. In my professional (elementary school teacher, retired) experience, _fifth_ grade girls are mad for pink but _sixth_ grade girls generally avoid it. Yup, the pink=female is a _little_ girl thing. I don't believe I ever saw any of the female teachers in it.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Why, yes! Yes, you are.
> 
> (Besides, if you wear a 52XL, who is going to tell you that you look like a girl?)


Thanks Phineas 

Oh believe me, nobody's ever told me I look like a girl. I was inspired to ask the question by my wife's comment about a guy wearing a pink shirt at a wedding we attended last weekend. Her comment was not complimentary.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

leisureclass said:


> Remember that classic Simpsons where Homer gets shipped to the mental institution (and meets 'Michael Jackson') because someone threw something red in with his white shirts and turned them pink? Not actually true in the real world, pink shirts are classic staples that look pretty great on just about everyone.


'Lisa it's yo birthday. Happy Birthday Lisa'


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Flanderian said:


> (Besides, if you wear a 52XL, who is going to tell you that you look like a girl?)


At one of the lingerie trade shows we attended recently, one vendor was selling brassieres up to Size Double N. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Chicks dig pink.

I once ordered a cell phone from ebay. I was at work when it arrived. Mrs. 32 called, laughing her ass off. It's pink, she said. No, I ordered black, I countered. Well, it was pink as pink gets. In 140 characters or however you many you get with ebay feedback, I managed to convey that I liked the phone but that it was pink instead of black but I felt secure in my masculinity. Within 48 hours, the seller got in touch, apologizing and offering to send the right color, and would I please withdraw my feedback. No way. By then, Mrs. 32 notwithstanding, I had discovered that women talk to you at bars when they see that you have a pink cell phone. When you hand it over to the security guard at the front of the courthouse, folks, especially chicks, notice, and they talk to you on the elevator. Ultimately, I agreed to withdraw my feedback in exchange for a 50-percent refund of the purchase price.

I am happily married, but if I were not, I would definitely have a pink cell phone (sadly, I dropped mine in a swimming pool more than a year ago and am back to basic black). Ladies also notice pink shirts, ties, etc., but, as with most things in life, subtlety is key, and a pink cell phone, IMO, is perfect because it can be flashed or hidden, depending on the situation.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Chicks dig pink.
> 
> I once ordered a cell phone from ebay. I was at work when it arrived. Mrs. 32 called, laughing her ass off. It's pink, she said. No, I ordered black, I countered. Well, it was pink as pink gets. In 140 characters or however you many you get with ebay feedback, I managed to convey that I liked the phone but that it was pink instead of black but I felt secure in my masculinity. Within 48 hours, the seller got in touch, apologizing and offering to send the right color, and would I please withdraw my feedback. No way. By then, Mrs. 32 notwithstanding, I had discovered that women talk to you at bars when they see that you have a pink cell phone. When you hand it over to the security guard at the front of the courthouse, folks, especially chicks, notice, and they talk to you on the elevator. Ultimately, I agreed to withdraw my feedback in exchange for a 50-percent refund of the purchase price.
> 
> I am happily married, but if I were not, I would definitely have a pink cell phone (sadly, I dropped mine in a swimming pool more than a year ago and am back to basic black). Ladies also notice pink shirts, ties, etc., but, as with most things in life, subtlety is key, and a pink cell phone, IMO, is perfect because it can be flashed or hidden, depending on the situation.


Not all chicks dig pink, sir. I have received scowls from the more provincial females (Loudoun County, Virginia). In their little minds it has associations with unmanliness or sexuality.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> At one of the lingerie trade shows we attended recently, one vendor was selling brassieres up to Size Double N. Careful what you wish for.


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: !


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

It has associations with sexuality?

They sound like fun dates.



Brio1 said:


> Not all chicks dig pink, sir. I have received scowls from the more provincial females (Loudoun County, Virginia). In their little minds it has associations with unmanliness or sexuality.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I get compliments from women at work when I wear my pink broadcloth and snarky comments from some colleagues who wear black tennis shoes and white socks, so I'm very comfortable in pink.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

It took me many years to rid myself of the silly notion that a pink shirt was somehow unmasculine. I do stick to button downs and polos, but now wear them in my regular rotation. They are very flattering to most skin tones. I can also echo what others have said about the compliments from women. One of the few shirts I've ever won that consistantly got compliments from the ladies. Almost never fails. How can that be a bad thing? Since I happen to be the boss, I don't care what the guys think.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Uh-huh. Note that in the Vickie's add the models look to be in the 12-14 age group. In my professional (elementary school teacher, retired) experience, _fifth_ grade girls are mad for pink but _sixth_ grade girls generally avoid it. Yup, the pink=female is a _little_ girl thing. I don't believe I ever saw any of the female teachers in it.


Sons, please in the (distant) future let me only have sons.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

My daughter *loathes* pink. In other respects she's quite a girly girl.



32rollandrock said:


> Chicks dig pink.
> 
> I once ordered a cell phone from ebay. I was at work when it arrived. Mrs. 32 called, laughing her ass off. It's pink, she said. No, I ordered black, I countered. Well, it was pink as pink gets. In 140 characters or however you many you get with ebay feedback, I managed to convey that I liked the phone but that it was pink instead of black but I felt secure in my masculinity. Within 48 hours, the seller got in touch, apologizing and offering to send the right color, and would I please withdraw my feedback. No way. By then, Mrs. 32 notwithstanding, I had discovered that *women talk to you at bars* when they see that you have a pink cell phone. When you hand it over to the security guard at the front of the courthouse, folks, especially chicks, notice, and they *talk to you on the elevator*. Ultimately, I agreed to withdraw my feedback in exchange for a 50-percent refund of the purchase price.


I got a pink credit card, just for the hell of it - and because it's easy to find for someone who loses things a lot. Women comment. But praps the interest from women is because they assume pink accessories = gay (and I don't at all mean that in a negative way) and feel a whole lot safer. Stakes aren't so high when a woman chats to a guy she thinks will not want to flirt. And maybe a little bit of a challenge, like the wedding ring effect. Could be an honors thesis in there.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

A lot of men would never wear pink because of the girl/guy, gay/straight connotations. I like to wear pink, because I can. Much like wearing a hat, either you can pull it off or you can't.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have one ocbd, but rarely wear it. To me, it is very much a spring/summer color and I rarely wear dress shirts in the summer.


----------



## philip in china (Aug 4, 2011)

About my favourite shirt is a hand made one in a dark pink. Ought to look and see who made it I suppose.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Reptilicus said:


> A lot of men would never wear pink because of the girl/guy, gay/straight connotations. I like to wear pink, because I can. Much like wearing a hat, either you can pull it off or you can't.


I am inclined to don a pink OCBD while smoking my Fuente Hemingway Classic or Padron 1964 Aniversario, sir. :icon_study:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This affirmation of virility is all very well, but to be honest I just plain dislike pink. It isn't red and it isn't white it's just . . . _pink._ For that part of my wardrobe where pink would ordinarily go, I use violet.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I absolutely refused to wear anything pink up until about four years ago when I started a job that necessitated a suit and tie every day. In shopping with my mom (yes, my mom; I was without g/f at the time, and poor, so mommy dearest loaned her credit card for the outing), she suggested a pink shirt/tie combo. I only did it because she liked it, and it was the least I could do as she was supporting my shopping spree. Prior to this, I wasn't averse to purple, but didn't wear it regularly

Since, a full 50% of my wardrobe (shirts/ties/squares) consists of pinks (including fuschias, coral, salmon, and very light, peach-ish pinks) as well as purples (from lavender to royal). In there, I have both pink and purple shirts in contrast collars (the pink as a BB OCBD color pink, the purple as a very light lavender), and probably another 15 shirts in some shade or pattern of pink or purple. For ties, probably 30+ in pink/purple. 

The more I wore those colors, the more I'd get complimented on them and that would lead me to expand my choices. I won't wear those to an interview or other occasion that requires conservative dress, but I'll wear pink to a summer wedding, and love pairing my pinks with merlot/burgandy and my purples with dark browns (a purple/navy striped floral tie with a charcoal glen plaid and brown shell Strands is my favorite). Those pairings help break up the gluttony of everything that seems to contain blue in my wardrobe, and they can be worn, generally, independent of season. 

Yes, I wear pink more than my g/f, and more than my daughter. At least, two, if not three days a week is pink/purple tone. Embrace it, it shows confidence. 

Unless you're a union longshoreman (like a close friend of mine), who is getting married, all the bridesmaids are in pink, and while the groomsmen all agreed to it, he flat out refuses to wear ANYTHING pink. I think I'm going to stick him with pink socks on that day.....


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Pliny said:


> My daughter *loathes* pink. In other respects she's quite a girly girl.
> 
> I got a pink credit card, just for the hell of it - and because it's easy to find for someone who loses things a lot. Women comment. But praps the interest from women is because they assume pink accessories = gay (and I don't at all mean that in a negative way) and feel a whole lot safer. Stakes aren't so high when a woman chats to a guy she thinks will not want to flirt. And maybe a little bit of a challenge, like the wedding ring effect. Could be an honors thesis in there.


I think you're onto something regarding academic possibilities.

Temps were in the upper 90s today, with a heat index of 105-110, so I wore a white linen suit, an extraordinarily bright pink shirt with open (point) collar, pink pocket square, pink argyle socks and white bucks--Fantasy Island introduced to Saturday Night Fever by J. Crew. I'm into my second week of a new job, and folks in the office said nothing about pink but several noticed the lack of tie (pretty much every day is casual Friday) and opined that I'm starting to get the hang of things. They seemed utterly serious.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

From Wikipedia, which confirmed what I'd anecdotally heard for a long time:
_In Western culture, the practice of assigning pink to an individual gender began in the 1920s[SUP][12][/SUP] or earlier.[SUP][13][/SUP] An article in the trade publication Earnshaw's Infants' Department in June 1918 said: "The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl."[SUP][14][/SUP] From then until the 1940s, pink was considered appropriate for boys because being related to red it was the more masculine and decided color, while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color, or related to the Virgin Mary.[SUP][15][/SUP][SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP] Since the 1940s, the societal norm was inverted; pink became considered appropriate for girls and blue appropriate for boys, a practice that has continued into the 21st century.[SUP][18][/SUP]_

Pink isn't something to be delicate about. I'm not advocating a fuchsia tie on a mulberry shirt with a neon pocket square here, but one of the ties I wear that gets the most feminine compliments is a pink and salmon paisley on a pink field. Women don't universally love it on a guy, it's true; only about 85% of them do. The napkin math suggests it's a reasonable gamble.
For the record: one pink OCBD, on pink micro-gingham check, and I'm looking at getting a MTM pink broadcloth club collar. Also pink micro-check cotton tie, the aforementioned paisley, a couple of pink stripe or check cotton pocket squares, and Nantucket red chinos.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

Here here to the MTM pink broadcloth club collar.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> Here here to the MTM pink broadcloth club collar.


Isn't the club collar (especially on a pink shirt) pushing the boundaries of 'manliness'?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I don't think so. I think a white contrast club collar on a pink broadcloth shirt would be great for hot weather wear.



TheGreatTwizz said:


> Isn't the club collar (especially on a pink shirt) pushing the boundaries of 'manliness'?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

TheBarbaron said:


> From Wikipedia, which confirmed what I'd anecdotally heard for a long time:
> _In Western culture, the practice of assigning pink to an individual gender began in the 1920s[SUP][12][/SUP] or earlier.[SUP][13][/SUP] An article in the trade publication Earnshaw's Infants' Department in June 1918 said: "The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl."[SUP][14][/SUP] From then until the 1940s, pink was considered appropriate for boys because being related to red it was the more masculine and decided color, while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color, or related to the Virgin Mary.[SUP][15][/SUP][SUP][16][/SUP][SUP][17][/SUP] Since the 1940s, the societal norm was inverted; pink became considered appropriate for girls and blue appropriate for boys, a practice that has continued into the 21st century.[SUP][18][/SUP]_
> 
> Pink isn't something to be delicate about. I'm not advocating a fuchsia tie on a mulberry shirt with a neon pocket square here, but one of the ties I wear that gets the most feminine compliments is a pink and salmon paisley on a pink field. Women don't universally love it on a guy, it's true; only about 85% of them do. The napkin math suggests it's a reasonable gamble.
> For the record: one pink OCBD, on pink micro-gingham check, and I'm looking at getting a MTM pink broadcloth club collar. Also pink micro-check cotton tie, the aforementioned paisley, a couple of pink stripe or check cotton pocket squares, and Nantucket red chinos.


Thanks for adding this valuable contribution to the discussion. I would also like to acquire a gingham shirt in pink. Where did you obtain yours from?

I'm considering this one, but it's a bit expensive:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

As much as I want to wear the iconic pink BB OCBD, it just does not work with my ruddy Anglo Scots complexion so instead I run with a RL Polo purple/lavender OCBD instead. 

Actually pre WWII pink was considered a boy's colour and blue for girls, why the switch, I have no idea.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> I would also like to acquire a gingham shirt in pink. Where did you obtain yours from?
> 
> I'm considering this one, but it's a bit expensive:


LE has a pink gingham paintbrush shirt:

https://www.landsend.com/pp/PaintbrushDressShirt~228386_59.html


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> As much as I want to wear the iconic pink BB OCBD, it just does not work with my ruddy Anglo Scots complexion so instead I run with a RL Polo purple/lavender OCBD instead.
> 
> Actually pre WWII pink was considered a boy's colour and blue for girls, why the switch, I have no idea.


I'm confused: It was my understanding that pink worked well with the complexioned that you described. Perhaps it works best with a pale complexion without the ruddiness.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> LE has a pink gingham paintbrush shirt:
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/pp/PaintbrushDressShirt~228386_59.html


Thanks, but I would prefer a smaller checked shirt. However, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought a pink BB OCBD on the day my daughter was born. I've worn it dozens and dozens of times over the years and have always gotten hugely positive comments. It's gotten a little threadbare, so next week I'm going to break out an identical replacement that I bought a few years ago and forgot about until seeing this thread. I'll be wearing it Wednesday on her sixteenth birthday.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I wear pink a lot. Have three dress shirts in various shades of pink and then several with varying stripe widths, a number of pink pocket squares, pink socks...Yes, they all get second looks and have always received compliments from the ladies.
If you have a problem wearing pink because of some sophomoric sexual connotation, I would suggest therapy.
Your issues are bigger than shirt color.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^
+1


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

My 2 cents. Well worth the read.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I'm wearing a pair of pink shorts today; machismo be damned. Those that are afraid of pink drink too much cheap American beer and suffer from too much male testosterone.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Pink Chinos from Orvis on sale. About $23. I am wearing a pink OCBD as we speak, but I just can't pull the trigger on the pants, even at that price. Someone talk me into it.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> Pink Chinos from Orvis on sale. About $23. I am wearing a pink OCBD as we speak, but I just can't pull the trigger on the pants, even at that price. Someone talk me into it.


I own a pair of summer-weight pink pants. Buy them, sir. Please don't be such a sissy about this, sir. :icon_smile:


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Picture them with blue tennis or boat shoes. Besides if you decide not to wear them a little Ritt will dye it to whatever color you want.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

frosejr said:


> I always think of pink as a girl color. Am I wrong?


Yes, you are wrong. Pink is a manly color. Specialized painted the MTB's pink. MTB racing is the most manly sport in existence.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

A tasteful pink can look nice on men. I think my first custom was a little TOO pink.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> A tasteful pink can look nice on men. I think my first custom was a little TOO pink.


Interesting choice on the button spread down the front; did you find the cuffs very tight on this, or is that your preference?

Yes, very pink, but in a mauve sort of way


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The button spacing didn't catch my eye initially, but it does look a little sparse. The cuffs are nice, though. My better made Italian shirts all have cuffs that fit like that. Makes wearing watches an issue, but it plays nice with a suit sleeve. I'd be interested to see the collar stance when buttoned. 

Oh, and since this is a pink shirt thread, it's a fine shade of pink, and men can wear pink, and men who can't wear pink on principal need to loosen up, and seriously are we still associating color with gender on a clothing forum?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> I'm wearing a pair of pink shorts today; machismo be damned. Those that are afraid of pink drink too much cheap American beer and suffer from too much male testosterone.


I assume you were being satirical as you just did more harm to your cause than you did provide it help.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Interesting choice on the button spread down the front; did you find the cuffs very tight on this, or is that your preference?
> 
> Yes, very pink, but in a mauve sort of way


Wasn't my choice, I was actually just as surprised by it. Baron Boutique make their shirts with six buttons in the front. This isn't the same as Mercer though -- the spacing is weird because they have very little between the collar and second button but the rest are so widely spaced that it tends to gap open easily when sitting. Great Egyptian cotton fabric, but uh... the shirt construction left something to be desired. They're cheap for a reason. Buttonhole stitching was pretty bad too and they use the same size buttons on the gauntlet as they do everywhere else.

I had the cuffs tightened at the button because I thought they were "too loose" at the time. I was quite wrong! I'm actually ready to have them moved back...



Trip English said:


> The button spacing didn't catch my eye initially, but it does look a little sparse. The cuffs are nice, though. My better made Italian shirts all have cuffs that fit like that. Makes wearing watches an issue, but it plays nice with a suit sleeve. I'd be interested to see the collar stance when buttoned.
> 
> Oh, and since this is a pink shirt thread, it's a fine shade of pink, and men can wear pink, and men who can't wear pink on principal need to loosen up, and seriously are we still associating color with gender on a clothing forum?


I used to like tight cuffs, but now I prefer something between that and the giant cuffs that come on most American full cut shirts. It makes it easier to extend my arm. Of course, some prefer tight cuffs with extra length in the sleeve to do that...

On your second point, agreed.


----------



## ashcroft99 (Dec 12, 2008)

*pink is neutral...*

...I have one pink OCBD...I don't worry overmuch about what it says one way or another....someone once made a remark to me about the color being feminine. I responded..."The panzerwaffe (German tank force, WWII) used pink as the color for their piping on their uniforms...tunics, hats, etc." Say what you want, speaking for myself I don't the masculinity of fighting forces that enjoyed a kill ratio of (for some units) 15:1 against the Russians. It didn't apparently worry them...it doesn't worry me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't forget the fearsome Kzinti...


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

In my experience, even in the Deep South, girls appreciate guys that can pull off a little pink. Pink seersucker suit? Probably not. A pink OBCD toned down with some good khakis and a navy blazer? Probably so. 

I generally receive compliments from the women when I wear a pink and scorn from the guys. Then again, I'm not trying to impress the guys.

Women like confident guys. If you are confident enough to wear GTH pant then you are confident enough to wear pink. That being said, if you are in sales and selling to construction workers then you might save pink for after hours!


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

ashcroft99 said:


> ...I have one pink OCBD...I don't worry overmuch about what it says one way or another....someone once made a remark to me about the color being feminine. I responded..."The panzerwaffe (German tank force, WWII) used pink as the color for their piping on their uniforms...tunics, hats, etc." Say what you want, speaking for myself I don't the masculinity of fighting forces that enjoyed a kill ratio of (for some units) 15:1 against the Russians. It didn't apparently worry them...it doesn't worry me.


I wouldn't go too far with that representation as the Germans lost to the Russians (which, as a general smart ass, I would be quick to point out). I like your train of thinking though...


----------



## ashcroft99 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm pushing the limits on this--no question, I'm instigating a useless tangent, but "pink" was also the preferred camouflage of the vehicles of the long range desert group...the British special ops units that operated hundreds of miles behind enemy lines in the North African theater, a real pain for Rommel....the color was perfect for protecting those chevy 30 CWT trucks at dawn and dusk....so pink is very much a martial color, as much as it is anything else....


----------



## Fashionguy88 (Sep 13, 2011)

Real men wear pink! Try it before you shun it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I wore a pink pinpoint with blue blazer yesterday, and, as before, it caught the appreciative eye of a few ladies. It's a great combo.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

BB has now and has often had, a very pale pink in the point collar. The button down oxford cloth is usually stronger but I wear both and enjoy them. I am too old to worry whether anyone will question my man-card, but at my age, any attention is appreciated.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Thanks for adding this valuable contribution to the discussion. I would also like to acquire a gingham shirt in pink. Where did you obtain yours from?
> 
> I'm considering this one, but it's a bit expensive:


Don't laugh, but mine's an RTW Non-iron Ralph Lauren number from Belk. Not my normal go-to, but a spread collar, slim fit, and great pattern, which was on sale for about $35.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

filfoster said:


> I am too old to worry whether anyone will question my man-card, but at my age, any attention is appreciated.


There's no age where anyone should worry about this. In fact, worrying about it should be instant grounds for revocation.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There's nothing more manly than dressing well and having confidence in it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> Rubbish on connotations of "girly"; ignore the blockhead that says so. I say that men should take this colour back! Wear it, sir.


No one should be so easily offended.

Pink is most certainly a girlie color.

It simply is not exclusively so.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Wearing a pink OCBD, black watch jacket and chinos as we speak. A classic combination. I'm currently not able to take a picture, so you'll have to trust me.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Pink works great for those with the complexion and skin tone to complement it. As ginger with a pale complexion, pink washes me out. I don't see any problem wearing the color however, I just haven't found a shade that works for me.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have to admit that since this thread has opened, I've put my pink ocbd into my regular shirt rotation.:smile:


----------



## Robertson (Dec 6, 2015)

Pink shirts were originally died in the blood of enemy knights.

/jk


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

A Pink oxford shirt is a must. I also own pink oxford shorts by RL


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

When a long-dormant thread is suddenly re-animated, I see the user names of people who haven’t posted for years and think, “Yeah, I remember that guy. He used to post often. I wonder whatever happened to him.” In a few specific cases, I am sadly aware that they have passed away, but the others just seem to have faded away. Ah, well: as the world turns, the membership churns.

Oh-I like pink shirts.


----------

